# An RS2 Driver from Germany



## AudiRS2 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello,
I`am an RS2 Driver from Germany !
Can you post some Pics from your America-RS2`s ?!
Here are some Pics from my car:
Please klick here


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: An RS2 Driver from Germany (AudiRS2)*

Unfortunately we have no RS2s in America


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: An RS2 Driver from Germany (billzcat1)*

"Can you post pics of your rs2s?"
ha.. what a kick in the balls. 
Hi AudiRS2 if you don't know about it allready:
http://www.s2forum.com
Great forum for you. My name is josh-stateside on that forum.
As for rs2's there is one in the states that is federalized and legal but thats because he works for audi.
The closest thing to rs2's is audi coupe quattros that we convert to s2 spec and beyond.
Cheers
Josh


----------



## PassatVR6UUagon (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: An RS2 Driver from Germany (AudiRS2)*

is that seriously true? there is only one rs2 in america? seriously?! my dreams are dashed....


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: An RS2 Driver from Germany (PassatVR6UUagon)*

there aren't any A3's either except for specially imported ones


----------



## 16V Vento (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: An RS2 Driver from Germany (AudiRS2)*

Hello my name is Vincent and I own a 2004.5 JETTA GLI and it appears that VW took a little class from your vehicle and put it on mine. I have 312mm front rotors and I understand that you have 323mm with porshce calipers. Is there anyone there who sells those posrche calipers for your vehicle? Porsche boxster calipers will fit on my vehicle but I have to get the Big Brake rotors which I don't want. Can you help me?


----------

